# أسقف نجع حمادى يخيّر أجهزة الأمن: إما عودة الفتاة المختفية أو المظاهرات



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

*أسقف نجع حمادى يخيّر أجهزة الأمن: إما عودة الفتاة المختفية أو المظاهرات





تضارب الأقوال حول اختفاء مريم 


هدد الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى أنه فى حال لم تتمكن الشرطة من العثور على مريم لوقا (الفتاة المختفية)، فإنه سوف يقود مظاهرة صامتة داخل مركز نجع حمادى؛ ولم يفصح الأنبا كيرلس عن المدة التى منحها للشرطة قبل تنفيذ تهديده، فيما رفض كيرلس اقتراحات أشقاء الفتاة بالدخول فى إضراب عن الطعام، وقال لا أستطيع منع أهل الفتاة من المطالبة بعودة ابنتهم، لأنها عائلة كبيرة جداً، لكن لا شىء واضح، وقد وعدتنا الشرطة بإرجاع الفتاة خلال 24 ساعة ولم يحدث شىء حتى الآن. 

وكانت حالة من الاحتقان الطائفى قد عمت نجع حمادى منذ صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، احتجاجاً على اختفاء فتاة مسيحية تدعى مريم مكرم لوقا (22 سنة)، ومصابة بإعاقة ذهنية وبدنية، واتهمت أسرة الفتاة شاباً مسلماً باختطافها، ويدعى سيد إبراهيم عبد الهادى (42 سنة) متزوج، وكان يعمل بأحد المطاعم بنجع حمادى وانتقل للإقامة فى مدينة قنا.

حيث تجمهرت أعداد كبيرة من الأقباط أمام مبنى مطرانية نجع حمادى، وهتفوا مطالبين بعودة الفتاه لأسرتها، ومحاسبة الشاب المتهم باختطافها، كما قام أهل الفتاة بتحرير محضر الشرطة رقم 531 إدارى مركز نجع حمادى. 

من جهته أكد بطرس مكرم لوقا أحد الأشقاء الأربعة للفتاة المختفية، بأن أختهم الأصغر مريم كانت قد خرجت يوم الأحد إلى الكنيسة ولم تعد، وأنهم بحثوا عنها لدى جميع الأقارب ونفوا مجيئها إليهم. وأضاف أن مريم اصطحبت مصوغاتها معها، وأنها تعانى من مرض القلب وتعالج نفسياً ومصابة بشلل نصفى، وإدراكها ضعيف عقلياً، وتسير على عكازين إثر إصابتها بجلطة بالمخ وفى صمام القلب. 

وحول السبب فى اتهامه لعامل المطعم باختطاف شقيقته، قال بطرس إن سيد إبراهيم عبد الهادى كان قد استأجر شقة بمنطقة مساكن عثمان بمدينة قنا منذ فترة، وهرب منها بعد قيامنا بالذهاب إلى هناك. ولم يشر شقيق الفتاة المختفية عن علاقة الشاب المباشرة بالفتاة أو بأسرتها، وقال إن الشرطة تتعامل بإهمال فى قضية أخته. 

خطف ابنة القمص صليب وكيل مطرانية البحيرة        

 *************************************

نمى الى علمنا صباح اليوم خطف ابنة القمص صليب وكيل مطرانية البحيرة السابق وهي تدعى مريم القمص صليب طالبة بالماجستير ويتيمة الابوين وشقيقها مريض يرقد بالمستشفى... 

وقام نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا باخوميوس بفرض صيام انقطاعي على الشعب



نقلا عن منتديات الاقباط قادمون​​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 فبراير 2009)

طاب دول خبرين يا مايكل بنت ابونا واللى من نجع حمادى بعد ازنك الموضوع لازم يكون خبر واحد  وقولى الصورة اللى فوق تبع مين بنت ابونا ولا اللى من نجع حادى ​


----------



## zezza (1 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يرحم ولاده و شعبه 
ارحمنا يا يسوع


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2009)

*رجاء ان يكون مصدر الخبر معلوم للمتابعه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> طاب دول خبرين يا مايكل بنت ابونا واللى من نجع حمادى بعد ازنك الموضوع لازم يكون خبر واحد  وقولى الصورة اللى فوق تبع مين بنت ابونا ولا اللى من نجع حادى ​



*أنا نقلت الخبرين مع بعض زي ماهما كده

الخبرين مكتوبين مع بعض ونزلتهم مع بعض

اما الصوره فهي موجوده مع الخبر الاول تبقي تبع الخبر الاول

ولو لازم خبر واحد في الموضوع تقدري تمسحي الخبر التاني ​*


zezza قال:


> ربنا يرحم ولاده و شعبه
> ارحمنا يا يسوع



*شكرا علي مرورك

وربنا يرحمنا​*


bitar قال:


> *رجاء ان يكون مصدر الخبر معلوم للمتابعه *​



*مصدر الخبر مكتوب ومعلوم​*
*الاقباط قادمون​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم  كل اولاده​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ على بناته 
ميرسى يا مايكل ورجاء المتابعه بأى جديد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم  كل اولاده​*



*امــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا علي مرورك بيشوي​*


dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على بناته
> ميرسى يا مايكل ورجاء المتابعه بأى جديد​*



*شكرا دونا علي مرورك

وربنا يحمي كل ولاده​*


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا موجود

أذا كان الرب معنا فمن علينا*


----------



## anosh (2 فبراير 2009)

*يارب شيل عنا و ارحمنا ​*


----------



## mase7ya (2 فبراير 2009)

> *نمى الى علمنا صباح اليوم خطف ابنة القمص صليب وكيل مطرانية البحيرة السابق وهي تدعى مريم القمص صليب طالبة بالماجستير ويتيمة الابوين وشقيقها مريض يرقد بالمستشفى... *
> *وقام نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا باخوميوس بفرض صيام انقطاعي على الشعب*



* ماهذا الارهاب البشع والى متى الصمت؟!!!*


----------



## man4truth (2 فبراير 2009)

*ارحمنا يا رب 
ولا نهمد ولا نسكت حتى رجوع الفتاتين
اللى يقدر يتظاهر فى جميع الدنيا ميترددش
واللى يقدر يروح نجع حمادى لتعضيد الهالى هناك لا يتردد ايضا*​


----------



## beshay2 (2 فبراير 2009)

بخصوص مريم مكرم لوقا لماذا سيدنا الانبا كيرلس كان الله فى عونه لم يقوم للان بمظاهرة اعتصام بالشعب والاباء الكهنه امام الكنيسة او قسم الشرطة رغم طول فترة الغياب واهمال الجهات الامنيه حتى ساعة تاريخه ورغم وجود بلاغ للنائب العام0 ارجو الاهتمام خوفا من الاحتقان والرب يتدخل وكفانا يارب من التجارب وارحمنا والرب معنا فمن علينا0 beshay2


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي مرركم كلكم


وربنا يحمي كل ولاده​*


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2009)

> مصدر الخبر مكتوب ومعلوم​
> 
> 
> 
> *الاقباط قادمون*​



*رابط للخبر*
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3686&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1​


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

ربنا ياحفظ على شهبه

شكرااااا  اخي مايكل


----------



## rana1981 (2 فبراير 2009)

*يا رب ارحم​*


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2009)

*اللة يحفظ اولادة فى كل مكان*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم ورنون وجرجس علي مروركم


وربنا برحمنا​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (3 فبراير 2009)

الرب يرحم اولاده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر علي مرورك 


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------

